# c e scheme



## marydoll (15 Jul 2008)

hi can anyone tell me how long  its takes for a job seekers allowance claim to go through as im trying to get on  c e scheme .
marydoll


----------



## eileen alana (15 Jul 2008)

You need to be unemployed for one year before you are eligible to go on a Community Employment Scheme.  

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...t-support-schemes/community_employment_scheme


----------



## marydoll (15 Jul 2008)

hi 
thanks for your reply
i was on carer allowance for 3 yrs,fas has told me that i can apply.
mary


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jul 2008)

Marydoll. you're right, the CA period should qualify you for CE scheme if you are going straight from one to the other. 
Do you have to wait for payment to come through before being accepted on the scheme? Perhaps proof of having lodged the claim is enough? 

I would contact your FAS officer again and ask them this, also ask them to contact SW if they want to verify your qualification (they can verify that you have made a claim by checking their computer records, they have access to SW records) as there are huge delays in processing JB/JA claims due to the unprecedneted increase in Live Register these last few months.


----------



## marydoll (16 Jul 2008)

Hi 
Thank You For Your Reply I Am Going From One Payment To Another .i Dont Know If I Have To Wait For Payment .
I Will Get Incontact With S W .
Thanks Again For Your Help 
Mary


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

marydoll said:


> I Will Get Incontact With S W .


 
Contact FAS.


----------



## marydoll (17 Jul 2008)

hi
i did go to fas and was told to come back when i got letter with payment change over and i would get on c e scheme.
can anyone help me i was appeal carer allowance for 4 months but had to sign on for work as money was get very tight so hopefully i get on the scheme will i be entitled to anything for the 4 months and the respite care grant that was payed in june as im still looking after my family member .im waiting to hear from social worker we have to get home help in l so i can go to work as she needs 24/7 care.
any help
marydoll


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jul 2008)

marydoll said:


> i was appeal carer allowance for 4 months





marydoll said:


> but had to sign on for work as money was get very tight so hopefully i get on the scheme will i be entitled to anything for the 4 months and the respite care grant that was payed in june as im still looking after my family member


You were either available for full time work or looking after somebody full-time. Which was it?


----------



## marydoll (21 Jul 2008)

hi welfarite.
i am looking after my family member full time .i was told today to put my form in for restbite care grant before i start on c e sceme because i wont get it after i go on sceme.
im trying to keep my family member out of full time care so im look for 15 or 20 hrs its hard to get 15 hrs so i was told about c e sceme .
marydoll


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Jul 2008)

CE scheme is 19 hours per week and therefore would not be paid as well as Carers. 
I have heard of a situation where a person on a CE scheme could work 10 hours on a Sunday and be paid double time ie. the equivalant of 20 hours (being Sunday work). I think this was a care of the aged scheme and I'm sure they are pretty rare


----------



## marydoll (21 Jul 2008)

hi blacksheep.
thanks for your reply .
marydoll


----------



## pudds (21 Jan 2009)

As I am on a ce scheme I thought perhaps we could use this thread to offer advice to anyone else on  the scheme as problems can and do arise.

*************************************

For instance I am employed by a local authority and had to sign a contract of employment, and guess if I didn't sign, no job.

One part of the contract says that the *unfair dismissal's act 1977-2001 shall not apply* to your dismissal, *consisting only of the cesser of said period*, what ever that bold bit means I dunno.

I would have thought that the act would apply to ALL part time workers? and if it does, can employers rule it out in their own contract of employment?


----------



## pudds (30 Jan 2009)

I work for a city council on a c.e. scheme.  We got the €6.50 budget increase from last Friday and today we got what should have been 3 wks arrears, €6.50 x 3 = €19.50 but only received €15.50.

When I queried this, was told that as the 1st Jan was on a Thursday, we were only entitled to 2/5th of a week's payment, i.e. €2.50 for that week.

On a point of principal and more so on a point of "injustice" IF one has taken place, I want to tease this out further with Payroll but want to be sure of my facts first incase some new rule _may_ have been brought in.

*Has anyone else received a reduced payment for the 1st week of Jan?

*I doubt it very much as social welfare/c.e. payments, have always been "weekly" payments down through the year and not "hourly" rates, as regards pay.

I reckon some smart ass in Payroll has applied this hourly rate off his own bat.


----------

